# curing time



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just made my first batch of soap this morning. I am very excited to try it. How long does it need to cure? Does the curing just help to harden the bar or does it need to cure to do something to the lye? Can I try a bar now to see how it is with the understanding that it will continue to harden or will it burn me? I am just too excited to wait, but I will if I must :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Tara, you can try it now... its just softer than you want it to be in a finished product
Barb


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

So the curing time has nothing to do with the lye. I was told today that the lye would burn me if I didn't let it cure long enough. Am I correct that once it is thoroughly mixed with the oils it no longer has the properties of lye?

thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, but once it is firm enough to unmold and cut, the saponification (ie, oils + lye = soap) process is essentially done (which is different from just getting it all really well mixed, kwim?). Curing allows moisture to evaporate from the bar, leaving it harder and longer lasting.


----------



## tlt0000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great! That's what I needed to know. Thanks!!


----------

